# Your aquarium setups.



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Please post your FRESHWATER aquarium setups! Im searching for a new setup for my tank and I need some inspiration.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going to get some more plants and some fish for it but I just set it up


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I have some of my old and semi-recent setup pics, and i will try to get a few pics of some of my new tanks but for now look at these.



















More of a fish pic but it shows some of my nice driftwood


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

The pic isn't found... Looking at your tank I guess I should get A LOT more tanks eh?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I beleive I fixed the link now. And haha, yes it seems one can never have enough aquariums. I actually just drained two tanks because I couldnt keep up with the maintenance they all required, especially since some of my larger tanks take so long to drain/fill for WC's


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

beautiful photos s13. what camera do you use? i love the gouramis and the full tank shot. gourami i like yours too. i was trying to do what you did in your first pic with rocks but i couldnt get them to look right.


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Heres mine, just recently planted it.

Nick


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh my. Andy i must say i have seen a lot of tanks in my day from thousands of dollar tanks to my under $20 dollar set ups and you have one of the sexiest tanks i have ever seen. Visually your tank doesnt have a front and a back your eyes are drawn everywere. The plants and the color of the log and the sand make it perfect. i must say later when i ask for help setting up my 30 gallon for school i will come to you for more pictures.

Now that i am done drooling over his tank..............

*whipes chin and keeps gazing*


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

An old set up of my 90g.








Current 90g








75g








450g



























All real wood, all fake plants


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's my 6 gallon eclipse tank:
(The plants on the right need a little adjusting. The fish have been nibbling at them, and dislodging them a bit.)


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Chrispy said:


> Oh my. Andy i must say i have seen a lot of tanks in my day from thousands of dollar tanks to my under $20 dollar set ups and you have one of the sexiest tanks i have ever seen. Visually your tank doesnt have a front and a back your eyes are drawn everywere. The plants and the color of the log and the sand make it perfect. i must say later when i ask for help setting up my 30 gallon for school i will come to you for more pictures.
> 
> Now that i am done drooling over his tank..............
> 
> *whipes chin and keeps gazing*


Why thank you very much im flattered . Im quite happy with the look too.

Nick


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

55g tetras and rams








90 g malawi








55g tangs








33long currently a grow out tank








29g currently angels and kribs








55g another tang tank








20long abn breeding tank








10g currently guppies, and abn grow out








hope you like them and they may give you some ideas
Bob


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Great tanks bob, for some reaosn that 33g looks much bigger


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

My 125gal african cichlid (mbuna) tank:


----------

